# how often to feed praying mantis



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

i got an african lined praying mantis a few days ago and he ate a cricket and a fly yesterday just wondering how often i should feed everyother day or everyday but less


(sorry no pics to small for my phone to get a good 1 lol)


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

There isn't really a set answer to your question.

I feed my nymphs every day, but the older ones I feed every other day or every 3 days for adult males. The best way to judge is to look at how fat they are, lol. If their abdomen is large and rounded then they wont need feeding, if they are looking skinny then they definately need to eat, lol.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I just go by how fat they look. :lol2:


----------

